# Tattoos within the Industry



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Unless it says "U.S.M.C." it isn't welcome in my shop!


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 11, 2008)

They are welcome in my shop. My boss is a huge biker and has tats all up and down his arms. I have one but can't been seen and another guy has them up and down his arms also. We do mainly high end work and no one not even the homeowners have a problem with them. I dont see the issuse but to each there own I say


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I have two on my back (both tribal) which only the tip of one can be seen if the collar on my shirt hangs low. I personally don't have any problems with them as long as it's not nudes, marijuana leafs, etc. 

The pipefitters we work with often make us look like angels though.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Depends where the trade takes you 

Construction ahhh it is your body to destroy. 
Residential service it is done but can be scary to some.
Commercial service some are acceptable and are customer dependent.
Upper management some companies look down on openly exposed tats.
But with the high number of young people destroying the temple that is their body attitudes may be more lenient by time you get to management age. Then again the opposite may happen.

Even the best of tattos look can look like turds in 30 years.


----------



## Apc-Jr (Sep 28, 2008)

i have satan on one for arm and my mini truck on the other but no cares at our shop as long as we get the work done.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive got several but they normally cant be seen. I dont have a problem with tattoos as long as they are somewhat tastefull. I dont think dead babies and naked girls would be appreciated by people with kids around...........I love my turd ......and always will..... funny thing is many of the "Your body is a temple" people probably smoke, drink, eat hydogonated foods, fast food, take drugs, dont exercise, are fat, out of shape, sickly, or something else.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't care one way or another. I figure a person knows what their body is worth to them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Unless it says "U.S.M.C." it isn't welcome in my shop!


 
ooorah! Semper Fi!


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Unless it says "U.S.M.C." it isn't welcome in my shop![/quote
> 
> U.S.M.C. : Uncle Sam's Misguided Childern?:whistling2: I know I am being a :smartass: but it's all in fun...


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

New Marine Corps Policy

Marines are prohibited from: 



a. Tattoos or brands on the head and neck. 
b. Sleeve Tattoos. A sleeve tattoo is a very large tattoo, or a collection of smaller tattoos, that covers or almost covers a person's entire arm or leg. 
c. Half-sleeve or quarter sleeve tattoos that are visible to the eye when wearing standard PT Gear (T-shirt and shorts). A half-sleeve or quarter-sleeve tattoo is defined as a very large tattoo or collection of smaller tattoos that covers, or almost covers the entire portion of an army or leg above or below the elbow or knee. 
d. Tattoos or brands that are prejudicial to good order, discipline and morale, or are of a nature to bring discredit upon the Marine Corps. These may include, but are not limited to, any tattoo that is sexist, racist, vulgar, anti-american, anti-social, gang related, or extremest group or organization related.
 Marines who currently have a sleeve tattoo(s) prior to 1 April 2007, will be grandfathered. The Marine's command will insert a photograph(s) of the respective (tattoo(s) along with a measurement(s) of the size in inches and of the location(s) on the body and the date the tattoo(s) was documented, on the Page 11 of the Marine's SRB. The Marine will sign the Page 11 entry verifying the information is correct.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jfwfmt said:


> New Marine Corps Policy
> 
> Marines are prohibited from:
> 
> ...


 
That is just a general regulation, unit specific rules are stronger. Some units require a "no distinguishing marks"
format.


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

I have half sleeves up to my elbow you really cant see them unless your looking for them. I think sometimes it is judged by the suits. I myself try to have a good appearance when speaking to a customer.

We had a guy who had a swazitica tattoo and he was working on job with lots of jewish people on it which he was not afraid to flaunt his tats. he got fired.

So I say if you like tattoo's use your better judgment on what you put on your body and where you put it. Something noticeable and offensive could cost you your job in the future.


----------

